# 72275 with 62311



## coders_rock! (Oct 23, 2012)

is 72275 billable with 62311?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## basicpt (Oct 23, 2012)

72275 according to page 366 in the cpt 2012 book, you can, when an epidurogram is preformed, images documented, and formal radiologic report is issued.  It also includes 77003 and report injection procedure 62280-62282, 62310-62319, 64479-64484.


----------



## rnrray2005 (Oct 23, 2012)

For our office when billing the 62311 with the 72275 we add modifiers 26 and 59 to the 72275


----------



## aaron.lucas (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes, you can bill 72275 along with 62310/62311.  It does include flouro, as this is the device taking the image.  Just like flouro it is billed per region, not level.  As mentioned above you would need a separate radiology report to support this code.  The same modifier guidelines and principles apply to 72275 that apply to almost all other radiology codes (i.e., modifier -26 if you don't own the equipment, etc.).  You could bill globally if you have your own procedure room in the office.  Hope this helps!


----------

